

Need a regex expert - bkmrkr

Hey, 
I need to hire someone who is really good at text parsing? specifically sec forms.<p>Obviously this is a paid project with potential for a full time job, if anyone is interested please im me on bkmrkr314.
======
thorax
If you end up going with raw text, but semi-organized, you might look into
something like ELIE. I've never, ever used it, but stumbled upon it today in a
different context: [http://www.aidanf.net/software/elie-an-adaptive-
information-...](http://www.aidanf.net/software/elie-an-adaptive-information-
extraction-system)

------
eugenejen
Which im network are you using? I worked on SEC crawler in PubSub during 2004
to 2006. I remember SEC has SGML version of all filings. So in this case, it
may be better to use SGML parsers to process the document due to its
structure.

Let me know because I think any project that will utilize data SEC will be
interesting.

